# Armour Recce question



## NSDreamer (18 Apr 2012)

How many soldiers are in an armoured recce troop? Is it comprable to a platoon? I'm working on a large scale trace based on written material and trying to figure out how many dots a troop ranks!

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Apr 2012)

The # of troops differs in a Reg Frce / Res Frce Tp.  Reg Frce crew = 4.  Res Frce crew = 3.

Knowing your Bde and their ORBAT:

Res Force 7 car Tp was 21 all ranks (in a perfect world).  IIRC, there was talk about adding an 8th callsign to the Tp, Jnr Car for the Tp Ldr.  Not sure if it was ever implemented Reg or Res.

I won't guess at the current Reg Frce Tp ORBAT.

Tp was the same as a Inf Pltn.  Sqn = Coy.


----------



## NSDreamer (18 Apr 2012)

Ack. Thanks again  ;D


----------



## twilrecce (18 Apr 2012)

PM inbound


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (18 Apr 2012)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> How many soldiers are in an armoured recce troop? Is it comprable to a platoon? I'm working on a large scale trace based on written material and trying to figure out how many dots a troop ranks!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



If you are looking at map symbols then a Recce Troop has three "dots" above its tactical symbol. It has a Lt and a WO and the organizational equivalent of an infantry platoon.  An eight car Recce Troop with Coyotes (or even LUVWs) should have thirty to thirty-two soldiers. The difference can from the composition of the Tp Ldr patrol (he may or may not have GIBs ("Guys In the Back" in his two vehicles).


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Apr 2012)

4 man...err...pers per c/s for mud recce now?


----------



## cavalryman (18 Apr 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> 4 man...err...pers per c/s for mud recce now?


Make of it what you want, but  yes, driver, cc, gib and gunner manning the C-6.  PITA during road moves from armoury to trg area.  Fourth crew members ride the panel van.  The G-Wagon with turret hasn't done mud recce any favours over the venerable Iltis, other than the mg mount.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Apr 2012)

Oh, I'm not thinking of it in a bad way.  In a perfect world with an 8 man/pers Ptl, I am thinking:

- Adv to contact, more ppl for security on lat's/defiles/etc at Ptl level.  Small arc's per crew mbr;
- Screen tasks.  8 ppl per OP & Base.  I remember doing it with 5.  Not much sleep; and
- any Ptl task, 2 extra bodies?  Bonus.

and that kind of stuff.  

For all is weaknesses, once you got used to the thing, and had a decent Dvr, that ol Iltis was not too bad.

Personally, I liked the Bison out of all of the veh's I've done recce in, but I'd missed out on the Lynx, which was supposed to be a great piece of kit.   :2c:


----------



## Tank Troll (18 Apr 2012)

The reason we nusualy only have 3 pers in the Recce varient is on Civi roads every person in the vehicle has to have a seatbelt. On a military base we can put 4 in it.


----------



## Spanky (18 Apr 2012)

We *try* to roll with crews of 4 as well.  Having the extra pers does provide a lot of flexibility and sure helps out, as was mentioned, in OPs, but also in harbours and hides.  We normally end up with crews of 3 however since we would rather take out extra cars if we are short manpower.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (18 Apr 2012)

For a while my Recce Sqn had a Recce Troop with Coyotes, a Recce Troop with LUVW (non-CNR) and a Recce Platoon with LUVW (mostly CNR). For the most part we rolled with four men per vehicle in the LUVWs. More dudes = more eyes and more security.  Whats more, a two vehicle patrol with eight men can send four on foot while four stay with the vehicles. Two men in a LUVW isn't an ideal crew, but the vehicle can manouevre if need be and you have enough folks for security.

The TAPV plans call for a crew of four.


----------



## Tank Troll (19 Apr 2012)

I've gone with 1 GNR and one Standard in a Ptl. If I'm short troops this gives me 7 guys and with the non GNR the MCpl or PLQ Cpl doesn't have to be Commander Qualified. He gets some experience and the Ptl Commander is there to mentor him on his movement and show him how properly do drills and OPs. (sort of like we use to do back before the good idea fairy stuck us with the ARCC)


----------

